# My New PT92AFS



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Recently (Thursday, actually) received my new PT92AFS. Field-stripped, cleaned and lubed, reassembled, and headed to the range. 50 rounds of Fiocchi and 50 rounds of Magtech (both 124 grain FMJ) without a hiccup, and spot-on accuracy. The only problem that I had was slobbers all over the Altamont rosewood grips I had put on her! :smt048


----------



## Sarduy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Recently (Thursday, actually) received my new PT92AFS. Field-stripped, cleaned and lubed, reassembled, and headed to the range. 50 rounds of Fiocchi and 50 rounds of Magtech (both 124 grain FMJ) without a hiccup, and spot-on accuracy. The only problem that I had was slobbers all over the Altamont rosewood grips I had put on her! :smt048


nice, taurus is a fine weapon, i just got my first taurus handgun and i really like it.


----------

